# Venturing into Nephs



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

Picked up 2 male Nephrurus levis pilbarensis yesterday, first nephs for me and my partner and we are both stoked, they are amazing in the flesh, pics dont do them justice, now just to track down a female


----------



## trogdor1988 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice man, hopefully you breed em soon eh, mates rates haha.


----------



## kupper (Feb 13, 2011)

some very nice geckos you have there mate 

they look mighty familiar  

your collections going leaps and bounds at light speed


----------



## Rocket (Feb 13, 2011)

A female? Think multiple females mate...


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 13, 2011)

congratulations hornet. Awesome looking gex.
knobbies are gorgeous gex 
Im looking to expand into frogs or sorpions


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice one Hornet


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

Rocket said:


> A female? Think multiple females mate...


 
Females are hard to find so i'll just aim for one for now, unless you wanna help a mate out lol.

And by the way my partner wanted me to clarify these are her gecko's, not mine lol


----------



## kupper (Feb 13, 2011)

hornet said:


> Females are hard to find so i'll just aim for one for now, unless you wanna help a mate out lol.
> 
> And by the way my partner wanted me to clarify these are her gecko's, not mine lol


 

you let the other half claim an animal ? whoops


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

she did pay for them lol


----------



## trogdor1988 (Feb 13, 2011)

Soft... Can anyone else hear a whip cracking in the distance?


----------



## kupper (Feb 13, 2011)

they come from QLD mate?


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure did, bred by Jimmy007


----------



## kupper (Feb 13, 2011)

thats why they look familiar , got a few from him myself . great to deal with


----------



## Rocket (Feb 13, 2011)

I would help you out for sure but I do not breed _N.l.pilbarensis_, only _N.l.levis_.

Females won't be that hard, in my opinion, the gecko market and perhaps the entire lizard market seems to be rather slow and disappointing.


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea he was great, thinking about getting wheeleri off him soon lol



Rocket said:


> I would help you out for sure but I do not breed _N.l.pilbarensis_, only _N.l.levis_.
> 
> Females won't be that hard, in my opinion, the gecko market and perhaps the entire lizard market seems to be rather slow and disappointing.


 
i have only been able to find 1 female but thats in a pair from interstate. Thinking of buying a hatchy locally and hoping for the best


----------



## kupper (Feb 13, 2011)

I can sex them @ 6 weeks old if there hatch siblings 

I have plenty here if you want females , the only problem is you will need to separate the males and females as they get rather nasty to each other especially if the females are not ready to breed


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 13, 2011)

nice gex mate. i got a young pair of pilbs from jimmy a few months ago, awsome little gex, and already got eggs in the incubator from them


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice gex mate. i got a young pair of pilbs from jimmy a few months ago, awsome little gex, and already got eggs in the incubator from them


 
Good work  he was great to deal with, would not hesitate to buy from him again


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah I couldn't recommend him enough


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cute little geckos Hornet! You will soon find that a couple of pairs aren't enough and you will get more and more lol.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 14, 2011)

welcome back to gex hornet


----------

